# 2007 Outback 25 Rss For Sale



## outfitter (Feb 9, 2012)

Everything works like it should. Brand new factory awning. Double Slide - manual rear queen bed slide - power side sofa slide. double bunks. bicycle storage door. $13500 obo. 256- two nine eight -3231 North East Alabama


----------

